# New Coach Gun



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Picked up a new Stoeger Coach Gun Supreme last week...Had an extra buttstock waiting for it...Cut it down and added a grindable limbsaver pad to it.. All in all 12" LOP when done...Added steel black anodized firing pins,polished out where all metal meets metal...Honed the chambers,changed the auto safety to manual,cleaned the heck out of it,then finally went out and put about 60 rounds thru it...No issues,los of fun...I really like it...Should have gottten one a long time ago...Here tis'


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gorgeous gun! Stoegers shoot great don't they! I've got the Condor and absolutely love it!


----------

